# Some Cichlid Questions



## Phantom_Cichlid (Jul 3, 2006)

ok i have a few questions what is the smallest tank i can keep a cichlid in nad what kind of cichlid or cichlids and what is a keyhole cichlid


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2006)

It depends on what cichlid you are talking about. Some need larger tanks and others can be kept in as small as a 10g (Shellies). What specific cichlid do you want to keep?

Keyhole Cichlid


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Apistogramma's work great too, i seen our newest member Tjudy has just joined, he's the go to guy on them!


----------



## Phantom_Cichlid (Jul 3, 2006)

oh keyhole cichlids are cute, any kind of cichlid or Apistogramma that would do good in a small tank


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Who sells Apistos? I need some Viejita II's. Badly


----------



## Phantom_Cichlid (Jul 3, 2006)

what are these apisots yall talk about


----------



## Lupin (Aug 1, 2006)

Phantom_Cichlid said:


> what are these apisots yall talk about


Apistogramma cichlids. It was just a typo on Simpte's part.
Apistos are found in South America and will thrive better in soft, acidic water but some will adapt to the water conditions you give them.
Try cacatuiodes, borelli and agassizi.


----------



## Phantom_Cichlid (Jul 3, 2006)

what do they look like and will they eat other fish


----------



## Lupin (Aug 1, 2006)

Apistos are just one of the smallest cichlids. They are easily preyed on by lots of large predatory fish.
Microgeophagus ramirezi(Mine's already 6 cm and mildly aggressive otherwise peaceful)
















































































Alpha Male Bolivian Ram








2nd ranking Bolivian Ram 








3rd ranking Bolivian Ram








Those are my favorite cichlids. Bolivian Rams aren't apistos. I just put it here to make sure you know what other cichlids look like.
Blue rams are classified as "dwarf cichlids". It was formerly Papiliochromis. Then its name changed to Apistogramma and now at present, Microgeophagus.
Bolivian Ram: Microgeophagus altispinosa

Apistos:
Apistogramma borelli
Apistogramma eunotus
Apistogramma hongsloi
Apistogramma "nanay"
Male Borelli
Apistogramma trifasciata
Apistogramma eremnopyge
Apistogramma agassizi
Apistogrammoides pucallpaensis

I'll be getting borellis and agassizis soon.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 1, 2006)

And apistos will eat the other fish's fry but not adult fish.
Remember, apistos are just small fish and quite suitable for community tanks. Pls do NOT mix them with fish that are too large and intimidating. especially dominant ones. It's best that apistos should be the most dominant. In the wild, they are quite timid.
Some form harems but some pair bond like the blue rams.


----------



## Phantom_Cichlid (Jul 3, 2006)

my largest fish is sushi my auratus cichlid then goes Kirby my krib


----------



## Lupin (Aug 1, 2006)

Melanochromis auratus aren't suitable community fish however.
Kribs may be suitable but their spawning behavior makes them dangerous for other fish as they can viciously guard their territory.


----------



## Phantom_Cichlid (Jul 3, 2006)

The Auratus is by its self and the Krib is till my friday 2 days b4 my b-day cause i get my 20 gallon tank and 3 kribs well thats if i still go with them cause my LFS and a nice ram i was eyeballing when i was there


----------

